# Unknowen Diesel engine



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, I have a GP40 Missouri Pacific diesel engine without any markings except for the road name and the 2362 number under the window. It is yellow with a gray top and it is an O gauge engine. Does anybody know what this engine is? I have checked Lionel, Weaver, MTH and williams price guides and this engine is not listed in any of them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Chris129 said:


> Hi, I have a GP40 Missouri Pacific diesel engine without any markings except for the road name and the 2362 number under the window. It is yellow with a gray top and it is an O gauge engine. Does anybody know what this engine is? I have checked Lionel, Weaver, MTH and williams price guides and this engine is not listed in any of them.


Hi, welcome to the site.

Post a few pictures of it?
Top, sides, front, bottom, etc?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I take it you don't have the original box? Maybe it's a custom paint and decal job......?

Yes, pics would sure help.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sound like Union Pacific's colors. 
It could that someone added the road name and number?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

He did say it was a Missouri Pacific GP40.....which have UP colors....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is HO?
Can you find one in O?
I am not familiar with the Missouri Pacific name.
Did they run for UP?
Sure looks like UP colors?

All I can find in O are Blue Missouri Pacific locomotives.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

These tracks are long gone, and so is this scene. White Swan Coffee building become Dick's Last Resort pub, and nearby The House of Blues. A good place to hear live music in Big D.

Railroad: Missouri Pacific
Locomotive: EMD GP15-1
Location: Dallas, Texas, USA
Locomotive #: MP 1596
Train ID: Unknown
Photo Date: February 24, 1992

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=505578&nseq=1


http://www.railpictures.net/index.php


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

So I guess that it was a part of UP's fleet, it has the UP under the window.
I did see an O locomotive for their name but in blue, I guess the was their colors before UP took them over?
I guess UP took them over?:dunno:


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Missouri Pacific was bought out by the UP machine! Missouri Pacific was pretty big in Arkansas where I live. Their engines were painted blue with white striping and had an eagle in white on the sides. The Missouri Pacific in the UP colors was a test as MOPAC wanted to keep some identity. See the snippet below from Wikipedia.









"With the Union Pacific Merger taking into effect on December 22, 1982, the Missouri Pacific sought to keep its Jenks Blue scheme. However, a study in late 1983 indicated the expense of all three railroads paint schemes were too costly. Union Pacific then allowed the Missouri Pacific & Western Pacific railroads to create a new scheme. The first new scheme attempt by the Missouri Pacific was a 'simple logo-simple scheme' design. Originally planned for the locomotive to be completely painted Armour Yellow (including trucks, frame, and fuel tank) with the application of the Missouri Pacific 20-inch lettering along the carbody & a Buzzsaw logo on the nose and air equipment doors. The plan was then revised to now have a black frame, trucks, and fuel tank. The final revision introduced the unit to be repainted in a standard Union Pacific scheme with 'MISSOURI PACIFIC' instead of 'UNION PACIFIC' lettering along the carbody.

Once the test scheme was completed, the lettering was deemed unsatisfactory due to the word 'MISSOURI' being too large to fit on smaller four-axle carbodies. Effective May 14, 1984, the Union Pacific scheme was to be used, but in substitution of the Union Pacific 'Jinx' lettering font, a renovated version of lettering was used. Using the font format seen on Missouri Pacific reporting marks and locomotive numbers, 'North Little Rock' lettering was used, as it fit the large and small carbodies decently. On January 1, 1986, the scheme was discontinued after the consolidation of the Missouri Pacific & Union Pacific operating departments. To this day, the paint scheme remains controversial, as management, employees and railfans were divided into approving or disapproving such a scheme."

I go by the Jenks shop in North Little Rock all the time and take pictures of the engines out front. Below is a picture from there that I recently took.

-Trever


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have more mo-pac engines than anything else, most are blue but I do have some mo-pacs in the UP colors ( called canaries). Mo-pac had more engines and rolling stock than
UP when they merged. They were big. I hated when they merged. Like was stated they were to keep some identity but that did not last long. I knew it wouldn't.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

mopac said:


> I have more mo-pac engines than anything else, most are blue but I do have some mo-pacs in the UP colors ( called canaries). Mo-pac had more engines and rolling stock than
> UP when they merged. They were big. I hated when they merged. Like was stated they were to keep some identity but that did not last long. I knew it wouldn't.


Amen brother...I'm with you on that. I loved MOPAC's color scheme and the "Screaming Eagle".

-Trever


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now we just have to find one in O in the UP's colors.
That is what the question was, I can't find any.

Maybe someone made it up?

So that is what Mo-pack stands for. 
I never got into UP history, I have some UP's but never really set out to buy any.
I got them with package deals.
I don't have any O UP trains.....I don't think, I might have a couple cars I can't remember.
I will keep an eye out for some when I go through stuff. I know that I don't have any UP O gauge locomotives.

I guess I am more into the East coast RR's. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

i tried to post a pic. but don't know how. i did try


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Chris129 said:


> i tried to post a pic. but don't know how. i did try


A copy and paste of how I do it.
In the link that is posted, there are other ways.



How to post pictures, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595


What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads. The minimize that upload box.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments. 
(if you forget to go back your pictures will just show as a clickable link instead of a picture in the post. Go back and click the paper clip again after you upload and click insert all or if you only have one picture click on the link there a second time.)
Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.

Your picture should be in the thread.


Go in advanced mode when you post, if you can't see the paper clip I am talking about let me know you will have to change something in your CP an easy fix.

If you need any help here don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Open a new Photobucket and upload there, with a setting of 600 to 1200 in size. Then copy and paste the image code under share links. That's the easiest way. Their link will lead others to your bucket so open a new one just for trains if you want .


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about Photobucket is that eventually you get the box that says,

SORRY.
THIS PERSON HAS MOVED OR DELETED THIS IMAGE.

PHOTOBUCKET. 

I can't copy the image.hwell:

Some of your threads have that box T, you must have moved or deleted them?
It makes some threads worthless as the posts needs the picture that it is explaining about.

Like this thread that joed2323 has.
And most of the time the poster doesn't it was like that till they are informed. Then they don't know how or why it did it.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11663


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's really not difficult to simply upload the pictures here, I don't know why folks make it more difficult than it is.


----------



## Chris129 (Nov 19, 2014)

*unknown engine*

Perhaps you can walk me throu the process, then I can post pic of the engine. have a nice day.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I see chris only has 3 posts, doesn't he need more before he can post pictures?


----------

